# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  دورة تدريبية تفصيلية:المتحكم المنطقى المبرمج PLC مبنية على ترجمة وإعداد كتاب W.Bolton

## أمجاد الشموخ

*دورة تدريبية تفصيلية:المتحكم المنطقى المبرمج PLC مبنية على ترجمة وإعداد كتاب W.Bolton* 


 





*دورة تدريبية تفصيلية:المتحكم المنطقى المبرمج PLC مبنية على ترجمة وإعداد كتاب W.Bolton


**
** 


1- المتحكمات المنطقية المبرمجة :

1-1 المتحكمات :

ما نوع المهمة التى قد يكلف (يقوم ) بها نظام التحكم ؟
ربما يكون المطلوب منه التحكم فى تتابع (تسلسل) أحداث أو الحفاظ على بعض المتغيرات ثابتة أو تتبع بعض التغييرات المحددة مسبقا .
على سبيل المثال : 
نظام التحكم الآلي لآلة المثقاب (الشكل 1.1 (أ))
قد يكون المطلوب :
خفض المثقاب عندما تكون قطعة العمل (المشغولات) فى مكانها.
وبدء عملية الثقب عندما يصل المثقاب إلى الشغلة .
وإيقاف المثقاب عند إنتهاء عمق الثقب المطلوب .
ورجوع المثقاب ثم فصله والانتظار حتى وضع الشغلة التالية فى مكانها قبل إعادة تكرار العملية . 

نظام تحكم اخر (الشكل 1-1 (ب) ) :
يمكن أن يستخدم فى التحكم فى عدد العناصر التى تنقل (تتحرك) على طول السير أو الحزام الناقل وتوجيهها إلى صندوق التعبئة .

مدخلات مثل تلك الأنظمة من التحكم قد تتكون من مفاتيح تفتح (تفصل) وتغلق (توصل) أو حساسات .
على سبيل المثال وجود  الشغلة يمكن بيانه بتحريكها بالنسبة إلى (ضد) مفتاح وغلقه أو أى حساس  (سنسور) آخر مثل الذى يستخدم لدرجات الحرارة أو معدلات التدفق. 




ما هو الشكل الذي قد يكون عليه المتحكم ؟

فى آلة الثقب الآلى يمكننا عمل وتوصيل دائرة بالأسلاك وغلق أو فتح المفاتيح يؤدى إلى تشغيل محرك أو عمل صمام .
وهكذا يمكننا عن طريق غلق مفتاح تشغيل ريلاى والذى بدوره يقوم بتوصيل التيار إلى المحرك فيدور المثقاب (الشكل 1-2 ) .
ومفتاح أخر قد يستخدم فى  تشغيل ريلاى يقوم بتوصيل التيار إلى صمام نيوماتيكى أو هيدروليكى والذى  يقوم بتوصيل الضغط اللازم لتحريك مكبس أسطوانة مسببا دفع الشغلة فى المكان  المطلوب .




فى حالة نظام التعبئة الآلى يمكننا فعل نفس الشىء باستخدام دوائر كهربية وحساسات ومحركات .
ومع ذلك فإن دوائر المتحكم التى توضع لهاتين الحالتين ستكون مختلفة.
كما أن القواعد التى تحكم نظام التحكم تتحدد بطريقة توصيل الأسلاك .
أى عندما تتغير القواعد المستخدمة فى التحكم يجب تغيير توصيل الأسلاك . 

1.1.1 نظام التحكم بالميكروبروسسور أو المعالج الدقيق 

بدلا  من إستخدام دائرة بالتوصيل بالأسلاك لكل دائرة تحكم وتغيرها عند كل تغير فى  متطلبات التحكم يمكننا إستخدام نفس النظام الأساسي لجميع حالات التحكم إذا  استخدامنا المعالجات الدقيقة كأساس للنظام وكتابة برنامج لإرشاد المعالج  الدقيق (على شكل تعليمات أو أوامر) عن كيفية التفاعل والتعامل مع كل إشارة  من المدخلات مثل المفاتيح وإعطاء المخارج المطلوبة مثل المحرك أو الصمام  ومن ثم يكون لدينا برنامج على الشكل أو النموذج التالى :

إذا أغلق المفتاح A
أخرج إلى دائرة المحرك 
إذا أغلق المفتاح B
إخرج إلى الصمام 

بتغيير التعليمات  بالبرنامج يمكننا إستخدام نفس المعالج الدقيق للتحكم فى التحكم فى أنظمة  مختلفة وفى مواقف ومتطلبات متعددة بكل نظام . 

مثال توضيحى : 
الغسالة المنزلية الحديثة تستخدم نظام المعالج الدقيق .
تؤخد المدخلات من :
المفاتيح المستخدمة فى إختيار دورة الغسيل المطلوبة .
ومن المفتاح الدال على تمام غلق باب الغسالة .
ومن حساس درجة الحرارة الذى يحدد درجة حرارة المياه.
ومن مفتاح أو حساس أو عوامة الكشف عن مستوى الماء.
على أساس هذه المدخلات يتم برمجة المعالج لإعطاء مخارج.
والتى تقوم بتشغيل المحرك والتحكم فى سرعته .
وفتح أو غلق صمامات المياه الباردة والساخنة .
وتشغيل طلمبة أو مضخة الصرف .
والتحكم فى سخان المياه .
والتحكم فى غلق أو قفل الباب بحيث لا يمكن فتح الباب إلا بعد إكتمال دورة الغسيل .

2.1.1 المتحكم المنطقى المبرمج (القابل للبرمجة)

المتحكم المنطقى المبرمج واختصارا PLC  هو شكل أو نموذج خاص لمتحكم مبنى على (أساسه) المعالج الدقيق , والذى  يستخدم ذاكرة قابلة للبرمجة (مبرمجة) لتخزين أوحفظ التعليمات ولتنفيذ  الوظائف أو المهام مثل العمليات المنطقية وعمليات التتابع (التسلسل)  وعمليات التوقيت الزمنى وعمليات العد والعمليات الحسابية بغرض التحكم فى  الآلآت والعمليات (الشكل 3.1) . وهو مصمم لكى يمكن أن يقوم بالعمل عليه من  لديه معلومات محدودة فى الكومبيوتر وفى لغات البرمجة حيث تتم البرمجة بطرق  أى بلغات سهلة وبديهية ومنطقية. 




ويستخدم مصطلح "المنطق " logic لأن البرمجة معنية أو مركزة فى العمليات المنطقية وعمليات التحويل ON / OFF .
مثال ذلك : إذا حدث (أو تواجد) A أو B (وهما دخلان) تم تشغيل (توصيل) (ON) C
(وهو خرج) وإذا حدث (تواجد) A و B تم تشغيل ( تووصيل ) D .

أجهزة الدخل أى الحساسات (أجهزة الاستشعار) مثل المفاتيح وأجهزة الخرج المطلوب التحكم فيها مثل المحركات والصمامات توصل إلى المتحكم PLC . ثم يقوم المختص بإدخال مجموعة التعليمات المتتابعة أى البرنامج إلى ذاكرة المتحكم PLC . فيقوم المتحكم بمراقبة أو رصد المدخلات والمخرجات وفق هذا البرنامج ويقوم بتنفيذ قواعد التحكم التى يتم وضعها فى البرنامج.

المتحكمات المنطقية المبرمجة PLC لها ميزة كبيرة وهى أن المتحكم الاساسى يمكن إستخدامه مع مجموعة واسعة من أنظمة التحكم.
للتعديل فى نظام التحكم  وقواعده التى يجب إتباعها كل ما هو مطلوب هو إدخال مجموعة من التعليمات  المختلفة الجديدة ولا توجد أية حاجة لإعادة التوصيلات من جديد .

والنتيجة تكون : مرونة فى العمل وتكاليف أقل بكثير . 

المتحكمات المنطقية المبرمجة مماثلة لأجهزة الكمبيوتر ولكن في حين أن الحواسب هي الأمثل لحساب وعرض المهام فان المتحكمات PLC هي الأمثل للقيام بمهام التحكم والمراقبة فى البيئة الصناعية.

وبالتالي فان المتحكمات PLC تكون :
1- متينة ومصصمة لتحمل الاهتزازات ودرجات الحرارة والرطوبة والضوضاء .
2- يوجد بالفعل داخل المتحكم الإمكانيات اللآزمة لتوصيل وربط المداخل والمخارج .
3- برمجتها تتم بسهولة ومن السهل فهم لغة البرمجة وهي معنية أساسا بالعمليات المنطقية وعمليات الوصل والفصل ON/OFF .
ظهر اول PLC  عام 1969 , وهى تستخدم حتى الآن على نطاق واسع وتمتد من وحدات صغيرة  منفصلة (تعمل بمفردها) إلى وحدات متوسطة بها 20 مدخل أو مخرج رقمى إلى  الأنظمة الكبيرة التى تستخدم نظام وحدات تسمى موديول مخصصة للتعامل مع  المداخل والمخارج الرقمية والتماثلية .

2.1. الهاردوير Hardware (المكونات الصلبة )*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*2.1. الهاردوير Hardware (المكونات الصلبة )

نظام المتحكم PLC يتكون من مكونات الأساسية الآتية :
وحدة المعالجة المركزية .
الذاكرات .
وحدة التغذية .
أقسام الربط مع المداخل والمخارح .
الربط بالاتصالات بالخارج .
وجهاز البرمجة 

والشكل 1-4 يوضح ذلك .





1- وحدة المعالجة المركزية (CPU) :

وحدة المعالج أو وحدة  المعالجة المركزية هي الوحدة التي تحتوي على المعالج وهو الذى يفسر إشارات  الدخل ويقوم بتنفيذ الأعمال أو الأفعال أو الإجراءات وفقا للبرنامج المخزن  في الذاكرة والتواصل مع ما تم تنفيذه كإشارات خرج .

2- وحدة الإمداد بالطاقة 

لتحويل التيار المتردد AC للمنبع إلى جهد مستمر DC منخفض (5 V) واللآزم للمعالج ولدوائر الربط بالدخل والخرج .

3- جهاز البرمجة :

يستخدم لإدخال البرنامج المطلوب إلى ذاكرة المعالج . يتم عمل وتطوير البرنامج على جهاز البرمجة ثم ينقل إلى وحدة الذاكرة للمتحكم PLC .

4- وحدات الذاكرة :
وهى المكان الذى يحفظ أو  يخزن أو يوضع به البرنامج والذى من المقرر أن يستخدم فى أعمال أو إجراءات  التحكم التي ستمارس بمعرفة المعالج الدقيق . علاوة على تخزين بيانات  المدخلات لمعالجتها وبيانات المخارج لتوصيلها الى المخارج . 

5- أقسام المداخل والمخارج :

حيث يتلقى أو يستقبل المعالج المعلومات الواردة من الأجهزة الخارجية ويوصل المعلومات للأجهزة الخارجية.
تصنف أجهزة الدخل والخرج على أساس الإشارت المعطاه إلى : 
متقطع (منفصل) .
و رقمى .
و تماثلى (تناظرى) .
كما فى الشكل 1-5 .





الأجهزة التى تعطى إشارات متقطعة أو رقمية تعتبر واحدة حيث تكون الإشارات إما فصل off أو توصيل on . ومن ثم يكون المفتاح هو جهاز يعطى إشارة متقطعة إى إما يوصل جهد أو لا يوصل .
يمكن إعتبار الاجهزة الرقمية فى الأساس أجهزة متقطعة ولكنها تعطى تتابع من إشارات الوصل والفصل on-off .
الأجهزة التناظرية تعطى إشارات تتناسب فى قيمتها مع قيمة المتغير المراد مراقبته .
على سبيل المثال فإن حساس درجة الحرارة قد يعطى جهد متناسب مع درجة الحرارة .

6- الربط والاتصالات بالخارج :

يستخدم فى إستقبال وإرسال البيانات على شكل شبكات إتصال عن بعد من وإلى المتحكمات الأخرى كما فى الشكل 1-6 .





2.1 التركيب (البناء) الداخلى*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*2.1 التركيب (البناء) الداخلى 

الشكل 1-7 يبين التركيب البنائى الداخلى للمتحكم PLC .
وهو يتكون من وحدة المعالجة المركزية CPU والتى تحوى المعالج الدقيق للنظام.
والذاكرات .
ودوائر الدخل والخرج .

وحدة المعالجة المركزية تقوم بالتحكم ومعالجة جميع العمليات فى المتحكم PLC . 
يتم إمدادها بساعة (مذبذب) بتردد بين 1 و 8 MHz.هذا الترد يحدد سرعة عمل المتحكمPLC علاوة على الإمداد بالتوقيت والتزامن اللآزمين لعمل جميع عناصر النظام .
يتم تنفيذ المعلومات فى المتحكم PLC على شكل إشارات رقمية .
المسارات الداخلية التى تمر أو تتدفق بطولها الإشارات الرقمية تسمى buses  أى طرق أو مسارات . وبالمعنى المادي فإن المسار هو مجرد عدد من الموصلات  التى يمكن أن تمر على طولها الإشارات الكهربائية .وهى قد تكون مسارات بلوحة  دائرة مطبوعة أو أسلاك بكابل مبطط أو شريط .
تستخدم وحدة المعالجة المركزية ممر البيانات لأرسال البيانات بين العناصر المكونة لها .
وتستخدم ممر العناوين لأرسال عناوين المواقع للوصول إلى البيانات المخزنة .
كما تستخدم ممر التحكم للاشارات المتعلقة بأعمال التحكم الداخلى .
يستخدم ممر النظام فى الاتصالات بين منافذ المداخل والمخارج ووحدات المداخل والمخارج . 




1.3.1 وحدة المعالجة المركزية CPU*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*1.3.1 وحدة المعالجة المركزية CPU


تركيب الهيكل الداخلي لوحدة المعالجة المركزية يعتمد على المعالج المعنى .
بصفة عامة تتكون من :

1- وحدة الحساب والمنطق (ALU):

وهى مسؤولة عن معالجة البيانات والقيام بالعمليات الحسابية كالجمع والطرح والعمليات المنطقية مثل "و" AND و "أو"OR و"نفى -عكس" NOTو
"أو الحصرية "EXCLUSIVE-OR .

2- الذاكرة :

وتسمى السجلات وتقع بالقرب أو داخل المعالج الدقيق لتخزين المعلومات التى تشارك فى تنفيذ الرنامج .

3- وحدة التحكم :

والتى تستخدم فى التحكم فى توقيتات العمليات .

2.3.1. الممرات buses

الممرات buses هى ممرات أو مسارات تستخدم فى الاتصالات داخل المتحكم PLC .
ترسل المعلومات فى شكل ثنائى أى مجموعة من الخانات bitsو اصطلاح "الخانة" bit هى رقم ثنائى إما 1 أو 0 أى حالة من الحالتين ON/OFF . واصطلاح "الكلمة" wordيستخدم لمجموعة من الخانات والتى تشكل بعض المعلومات . ومن ثم فان الكلمة المكونة من 8-bit قد تكون العدد الثنائى 00100110 . وكل الخانات تتصل فى نفس الوقت على طول ممرها الخاص المتوازى.

يوجد بالنظام أربع ممرات :

1- ممر البيانات data bus

ويحمل البيانات التى تستخدم فى المعالجة التى تنفذ بوحدة المعالجة المركزية .
ونظرا لأن الميكروبروسسور أو المعالج الدقيق هو معالج 8-bit فيكون به ممر بيانات داخلى يتعامل مع الأعداد بشكل 8-bit .
ومن ثم يقوم (يؤدى) العمليات بين الأعداد التى على شكل 8-bit وأيضا يعطى النتيجة بقيم على شكل عدد 8-bit .

2- ممر العناوين address bus

يستخدم ممر العناوين فى  حمل عناوين مواقع (أماكن) الذاكرة . بحيث تتواجد كل كلمة فى موقع ذاكرة وكل  موقع ذاكرة له عنوان وحيد . مثل المنازل فى المدن فكل منزل له عنوانه  المستقل والمميز له وعن طريقه نصل اليه أى أن كل كلمة بموقع تعطى عنوان  بحيث أن البيانات المخزنة بموقع معين يمكن لوحدة المعالجة المركزية الوصول  اليها سواء بالقراءة أو بالكتابة .
وممر العناوين هو الذى يحمل المعلومات الدالة على العنوان المطلوب الوصول اليه .
إذا كان ممر العناوين مكون من 8خطوط فإن عدد الكلمات المكونة من 8-bit أو عدد العناوين المحددة تكون 256 ( الاول 00000000 الثانى 00000001 والثالث 00000010 و .....) (2 مرفوع للأس 8 ). 

3- ممر التحكم :

ممر التحكم يحمل الإشارات  المستخدمة بمعرفة وحدة التحكم المركزية للتحكم مثل إبلاغ أجهزة الذاكرة أن  كانت ستستقبل البيانات من الدخل أو تخرج بيانات فى الخرج كما يحمل إشارات  التوقيت المستخدمة فى عمليات التزامن .

4- ممر النظام :

يستخدم فى الاتصال بين منافذ الدخل أو الخرج ووحدات الدخل او الخرج.

3.3.1. الذاكرة : Memory

يوجد فى نظام المتحكم PLC عدة ذاكرات :

1- ذكرة القراءة فقط (ROM) للنظام :
لتوفير مخزن دائم لنظام العمل والبيانات الثابتة المستخدمة بمعرفة وحدة المعالجة المركزية .

2- ذاكرة الوصول العشوائى (RAM) لبرنامج المستخدم .

3- ذاكرة الوصول العشوائى (RAM) للبيانات .
حيث يتم حفظ المعلومات عن حالة أجهزة الدخل والخرج وقيم المؤقتات والعدادات والأجهزة الداخلية الأخرى .
ذاكرة البيانات RAM تعرف أحيانا باسم جدول البيانات data table أو بجدول السجل register table .
جزء من هذه الذاكرة أى مجموعة من العناوين تخصص وتحجز لعناوين المداخل والمخارج وحالة هذه المداخل والمخارج .وجزء يتم حجزه للبيانات المحددة مسبقا . وجزء لحفظ قيم العدادات وقيم المؤقتات و.....الخ .

4- ذاكرة قراءة فقط قابلة للمسح والبرمجة(EPROM) 
قد تتواجد على شكل موديول إضافى يمكن تركيبه ونزعه من مكانه . البرامج والبيانات فى ذاكرة ال RAM يمكن تغييرها بمعرفة المستخدم . كل المتحكمات PLC يكون بها كمية من RAM لتخزين  البرامح التى يمكن تطويرها بواسطة المستخدم . لمنع فقد تلك البرامج عند  فصل جهد التغذية تستخدم بطارية للحفاظ على التغيرات التى أدخلت فى ذاكرات  ال RAM لمدة من الزمن .
بعد تطوير البرنامج فى ذاكرة ال RAM ينقل أو يحمل إلى الذاكرة الثابتة EPROM والتى غالبا ما تكون على شكل موديول منفصل . علاوة على ذلك يوجد مخازن لقنوات الدخل وقنوات الخرج تسمى buffer.

سعة التخزين لوحدة الذاكرة تتحدد بعدد الكلمات التى يمكنها تخزينها . فإذا كان حجم الذاكرة 256 كلمة فيمكنها تخزين 256 × 8 = 2048 bits إذا استخدمنا الكلمة 8-bit.
عادة تعرف حجم الذاكرة بالكيلو بايت وهو يساوى 2 مرفوعة للأس 10 أى 1024 . 
وعندما تكون الكلمة مكونة من 8 bits فانها تسمى بايت byte .

4.3.1 وحدات الدخل والخرج :

وحدات الدخل والخرج توفر  الربط بين النظام والعالم الخارجى . فتسمح بالتوصيل من خلال قنوات الدخل  والخرج إلى أجهزة الدخل مثل الحساسات وأجهزة الخرج مثل المحركات والصمامات .
كما يمكن إدخال البيانات من لوحة المراقبة والبرمجة .
كل نقطة دخل أو خرج لها عنوان وحيد والذى يمكن إستخدامه بمعرفة وحدة التحكم المركزية . 
قنوات الدخل والخرج توفر  العزل علاوة على تكييف وتهيئة الإشارات بحيث يمكن توصيل الحساسات(مداخل)  والمنفذات (مخارج) مباشرة دون الحاجة لأى دائرة اخرى.

يتم العزل الكهربائى عن العالم الخارجى عادة باستخدام عوازل كهروضوئية optoisolators وقد يستخدم التعبير الربط الضوئى optocoupler . الشكل 1-8 يبين العازل الضوئى .

عندما تمر نبضة رقمية خلال الدايود المشع للضوء تتولد نبضة من الأشعة تحت الحمراء .
يتم كشف هذه النبضة بالترانزستور الضوئى ويعطى إرتفاع فى الجهد بالدائرة .
الثغرة أو الفتحة أو  الفجوة بين الدايود المشع للضوء والترانزوستور الضوئى تعطى عزل كهربائى  ولكن مع وجود نقل تاثير النبضة الرقمية من الدائرة الأولى لكى تعطى أرتفاع  فى الجهد على شكل نبضة رقمية أيضا فى الدائرة الثانية . 





الإشارة الرقمية المتوافقة مع المعالج فى المتحكم PLC عامة تكون 5 V d.c. .
ومع ذلك يمكن تكييف وتهيئة الإشارة فى قناة الدخل (وفى وجود العزل) لتقبل مدى واسع من إشارات الدخل مثل 5 V و 24 V و 110 V و 220 V و رقمية و متقطعة (أى إشارات on−off ).فى المتحكمات PLC الصغيرة يفضل إستخدام نوع واحد من الدخل مثل 24 V .

 


الخرج من وحدة الخرج يكون رقمى وبمستوى5 V .
ومع ذلك بعد عملية التكييف والتهيئة باستخدام الريلاى أو الترانزستور أو الترياك فان الخرج من قنوات الخرج يمكن أن يكون 24 V أو 110 V أو 220 V . كما فى الشكل 1-10. 
فى المتحكمات PLC الصغيرة جميع المخارج يفضل أن تكون من نوع واحد مثل 24 V . 
ولكن مع إستخدام نظام PLC بالموديولات فإنه يمكن إستخدام مخارج بأشكال متعددة باختيار الموديول المناسب . 




تعرف المخارج بأنها من نوع الريلاى أو من نوع الترانزستور أو من نوع الترياك كما يلى :

1- نوع خرج بالريلاى :
الإشارة من خرج المتحكم PLC تستخدم فى تشغيل ريلاى والذى يكون قادرا على توصيل وفصل تيارات فى حدود عدة أمبيرات فى الدائرة الخارجية .
والريلاى لا يسمح فقط بتيار صغير بالتحكم فى تيار كبير ولكن أيضا يقوم بعزل المتحكم PLC  عن الدائرة الخارجية .الريلاى بطىء فى العمل نسبيا .وخرج الريلاى مناسب  لكل من التيار المترد والتيار المستمر .كما يمكنها الصمود أمام الارتفاعات  المفاجئة فى التيارات والجهود .

2- نوع خرج بالترانزستور :
هذا النوع يعطى فعل أسرع  نسبيا ولكنه مرتبط إرتباطا وثيقا للعمل مع التيار المستمر ويتلف بالزيادة  فى التياروأرتفاع الجهد العكسى . ويمكن حمايته إما باستخدام فيوز أو حماية  الكترونية . كما تستخدم العوازل الضوئية لتوفير العزل .

3- خرج بالترياك به عوازل ضوئية للعزل :
يمكن إستخدامه فى التحكم  بالاحمال التى تغذى من مصدر للتيار المتردد . وهذا النوع مرتبط ارتباطا  وثيقا بالعمل مع التيار المتردد ولكن من السهل تلفه بزيادة التيار . وغالبا  ما تستخدم الفيوزات فى الحماية فى مثل هذا النوع .

5.3.1. المصدر أو المنبع Sourc والمصب أو البالوعة sink :

ألمصطلح المصدر وألمصطلح المصب يستخدمان فى وصف طريقة توصيل أجهزة التيار المستمر إلى المتحكم PLC . 
فى المصدر  وباستخدام إتجاه التيار الاصطلاحى أى من الموجب إلى السالب يستقبل جهاز  الدخل التيار من موديول الدخل أى أن موديول الدخل يكون هو مصدر التيار .
وإذا مر التيار من موديول الخرج إلى حمل الخرج عندئذ يقال بأن موديول الخرج هو المصدر .
فى المصب او البالوعة  وباستخدام إتجاه التيار الاصطلاحى أى من الموجب الى السالب يقوم جهاز  الدخل بإمداد موديول الدخل بالتيار أى أن موديول الدخل يكون مصب للتيار.
وإذا مر التيار إلى موديول الخرج من حمل الخرج عندئذ يقال أن موديول الخرج مصب للتيار .




4.1. برمجة المتحكمات المنطقية المبرمجة PLC :*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*1.3.1 وحدة المعالجة المركزية CPU


تركيب الهيكل الداخلي لوحدة المعالجة المركزية يعتمد على المعالج المعنى .
بصفة عامة تتكون من :

1- وحدة الحساب والمنطق (ALU):

وهى مسؤولة عن معالجة البيانات والقيام بالعمليات الحسابية كالجمع والطرح والعمليات المنطقية مثل "و" AND و "أو"OR و"نفى -عكس" NOTو
"أو الحصرية "EXCLUSIVE-OR .

2- الذاكرة :

وتسمى السجلات وتقع بالقرب أو داخل المعالج الدقيق لتخزين المعلومات التى تشارك فى تنفيذ الرنامج .

3- وحدة التحكم :

والتى تستخدم فى التحكم فى توقيتات العمليات .

2.3.1. الممرات buses

الممرات buses هى ممرات أو مسارات تستخدم فى الاتصالات داخل المتحكم PLC .
ترسل المعلومات فى شكل ثنائى أى مجموعة من الخانات bitsو اصطلاح "الخانة" bit هى رقم ثنائى إما 1 أو 0 أى حالة من الحالتين ON/OFF . واصطلاح "الكلمة" wordيستخدم لمجموعة من الخانات والتى تشكل بعض المعلومات . ومن ثم فان الكلمة المكونة من 8-bit قد تكون العدد الثنائى 00100110 . وكل الخانات تتصل فى نفس الوقت على طول ممرها الخاص المتوازى.

يوجد بالنظام أربع ممرات :

1- ممر البيانات data bus

ويحمل البيانات التى تستخدم فى المعالجة التى تنفذ بوحدة المعالجة المركزية .
ونظرا لأن الميكروبروسسور أو المعالج الدقيق هو معالج 8-bit فيكون به ممر بيانات داخلى يتعامل مع الأعداد بشكل 8-bit .
ومن ثم يقوم (يؤدى) العمليات بين الأعداد التى على شكل 8-bit وأيضا يعطى النتيجة بقيم على شكل عدد 8-bit .

2- ممر العناوين address bus

يستخدم ممر العناوين فى  حمل عناوين مواقع (أماكن) الذاكرة . بحيث تتواجد كل كلمة فى موقع ذاكرة وكل  موقع ذاكرة له عنوان وحيد . مثل المنازل فى المدن فكل منزل له عنوانه  المستقل والمميز له وعن طريقه نصل اليه أى أن كل كلمة بموقع تعطى عنوان  بحيث أن البيانات المخزنة بموقع معين يمكن لوحدة المعالجة المركزية الوصول  اليها سواء بالقراءة أو بالكتابة .
وممر العناوين هو الذى يحمل المعلومات الدالة على العنوان المطلوب الوصول اليه .
إذا كان ممر العناوين مكون من 8خطوط فإن عدد الكلمات المكونة من 8-bit أو عدد العناوين المحددة تكون 256 ( الاول 00000000 الثانى 00000001 والثالث 00000010 و .....) (2 مرفوع للأس 8 ). 

3- ممر التحكم :

ممر التحكم يحمل الإشارات  المستخدمة بمعرفة وحدة التحكم المركزية للتحكم مثل إبلاغ أجهزة الذاكرة أن  كانت ستستقبل البيانات من الدخل أو تخرج بيانات فى الخرج كما يحمل إشارات  التوقيت المستخدمة فى عمليات التزامن .

4- ممر النظام :

يستخدم فى الاتصال بين منافذ الدخل أو الخرج ووحدات الدخل او الخرج.

3.3.1. الذاكرة : Memory

يوجد فى نظام المتحكم PLC عدة ذاكرات :

1- ذكرة القراءة فقط (ROM) للنظام :
لتوفير مخزن دائم لنظام العمل والبيانات الثابتة المستخدمة بمعرفة وحدة المعالجة المركزية .

2- ذاكرة الوصول العشوائى (RAM) لبرنامج المستخدم .

3- ذاكرة الوصول العشوائى (RAM) للبيانات .
حيث يتم حفظ المعلومات عن حالة أجهزة الدخل والخرج وقيم المؤقتات والعدادات والأجهزة الداخلية الأخرى .
ذاكرة البيانات RAM تعرف أحيانا باسم جدول البيانات data table أو بجدول السجل register table .
جزء من هذه الذاكرة أى مجموعة من العناوين تخصص وتحجز لعناوين المداخل والمخارج وحالة هذه المداخل والمخارج .وجزء يتم حجزه للبيانات المحددة مسبقا . وجزء لحفظ قيم العدادات وقيم المؤقتات و.....الخ .

4- ذاكرة قراءة فقط قابلة للمسح والبرمجة(EPROM) 
قد تتواجد على شكل موديول إضافى يمكن تركيبه ونزعه من مكانه . البرامج والبيانات فى ذاكرة ال RAM يمكن تغييرها بمعرفة المستخدم . كل المتحكمات PLC يكون بها كمية من RAM لتخزين  البرامح التى يمكن تطويرها بواسطة المستخدم . لمنع فقد تلك البرامج عند  فصل جهد التغذية تستخدم بطارية للحفاظ على التغيرات التى أدخلت فى ذاكرات  ال RAM لمدة من الزمن .
بعد تطوير البرنامج فى ذاكرة ال RAM ينقل أو يحمل إلى الذاكرة الثابتة EPROM والتى غالبا ما تكون على شكل موديول منفصل . علاوة على ذلك يوجد مخازن لقنوات الدخل وقنوات الخرج تسمى buffer.

سعة التخزين لوحدة الذاكرة تتحدد بعدد الكلمات التى يمكنها تخزينها . فإذا كان حجم الذاكرة 256 كلمة فيمكنها تخزين 256 × 8 = 2048 bits إذا استخدمنا الكلمة 8-bit.
عادة تعرف حجم الذاكرة بالكيلو بايت وهو يساوى 2 مرفوعة للأس 10 أى 1024 . 
وعندما تكون الكلمة مكونة من 8 bits فانها تسمى بايت byte .

4.3.1 وحدات الدخل والخرج :

وحدات الدخل والخرج توفر  الربط بين النظام والعالم الخارجى . فتسمح بالتوصيل من خلال قنوات الدخل  والخرج إلى أجهزة الدخل مثل الحساسات وأجهزة الخرج مثل المحركات والصمامات .
كما يمكن إدخال البيانات من لوحة المراقبة والبرمجة .
كل نقطة دخل أو خرج لها عنوان وحيد والذى يمكن إستخدامه بمعرفة وحدة التحكم المركزية . 
قنوات الدخل والخرج توفر  العزل علاوة على تكييف وتهيئة الإشارات بحيث يمكن توصيل الحساسات(مداخل)  والمنفذات (مخارج) مباشرة دون الحاجة لأى دائرة اخرى.

يتم العزل الكهربائى عن العالم الخارجى عادة باستخدام عوازل كهروضوئية optoisolators وقد يستخدم التعبير الربط الضوئى optocoupler . الشكل 1-8 يبين العازل الضوئى .

عندما تمر نبضة رقمية خلال الدايود المشع للضوء تتولد نبضة من الأشعة تحت الحمراء .
يتم كشف هذه النبضة بالترانزستور الضوئى ويعطى إرتفاع فى الجهد بالدائرة .
الثغرة أو الفتحة أو  الفجوة بين الدايود المشع للضوء والترانزوستور الضوئى تعطى عزل كهربائى  ولكن مع وجود نقل تاثير النبضة الرقمية من الدائرة الأولى لكى تعطى أرتفاع  فى الجهد على شكل نبضة رقمية أيضا فى الدائرة الثانية . 





الإشارة الرقمية المتوافقة مع المعالج فى المتحكم PLC عامة تكون 5 V d.c. .
ومع ذلك يمكن تكييف وتهيئة الإشارة فى قناة الدخل (وفى وجود العزل) لتقبل مدى واسع من إشارات الدخل مثل 5 V و 24 V و 110 V و 220 V و رقمية و متقطعة (أى إشارات on−off ).فى المتحكمات PLC الصغيرة يفضل إستخدام نوع واحد من الدخل مثل 24 V .

 


الخرج من وحدة الخرج يكون رقمى وبمستوى5 V .
ومع ذلك بعد عملية التكييف والتهيئة باستخدام الريلاى أو الترانزستور أو الترياك فان الخرج من قنوات الخرج يمكن أن يكون 24 V أو 110 V أو 220 V . كما فى الشكل 1-10. 
فى المتحكمات PLC الصغيرة جميع المخارج يفضل أن تكون من نوع واحد مثل 24 V . 
ولكن مع إستخدام نظام PLC بالموديولات فإنه يمكن إستخدام مخارج بأشكال متعددة باختيار الموديول المناسب . 




تعرف المخارج بأنها من نوع الريلاى أو من نوع الترانزستور أو من نوع الترياك كما يلى :

1- نوع خرج بالريلاى :
الإشارة من خرج المتحكم PLC تستخدم فى تشغيل ريلاى والذى يكون قادرا على توصيل وفصل تيارات فى حدود عدة أمبيرات فى الدائرة الخارجية .
والريلاى لا يسمح فقط بتيار صغير بالتحكم فى تيار كبير ولكن أيضا يقوم بعزل المتحكم PLC  عن الدائرة الخارجية .الريلاى بطىء فى العمل نسبيا .وخرج الريلاى مناسب  لكل من التيار المترد والتيار المستمر .كما يمكنها الصمود أمام الارتفاعات  المفاجئة فى التيارات والجهود .

2- نوع خرج بالترانزستور :
هذا النوع يعطى فعل أسرع  نسبيا ولكنه مرتبط إرتباطا وثيقا للعمل مع التيار المستمر ويتلف بالزيادة  فى التياروأرتفاع الجهد العكسى . ويمكن حمايته إما باستخدام فيوز أو حماية  الكترونية . كما تستخدم العوازل الضوئية لتوفير العزل .

3- خرج بالترياك به عوازل ضوئية للعزل :
يمكن إستخدامه فى التحكم  بالاحمال التى تغذى من مصدر للتيار المتردد . وهذا النوع مرتبط ارتباطا  وثيقا بالعمل مع التيار المتردد ولكن من السهل تلفه بزيادة التيار . وغالبا  ما تستخدم الفيوزات فى الحماية فى مثل هذا النوع .

5.3.1. المصدر أو المنبع Sourc والمصب أو البالوعة sink :

ألمصطلح المصدر وألمصطلح المصب يستخدمان فى وصف طريقة توصيل أجهزة التيار المستمر إلى المتحكم PLC . 
فى المصدر  وباستخدام إتجاه التيار الاصطلاحى أى من الموجب إلى السالب يستقبل جهاز  الدخل التيار من موديول الدخل أى أن موديول الدخل يكون هو مصدر التيار .
وإذا مر التيار من موديول الخرج إلى حمل الخرج عندئذ يقال بأن موديول الخرج هو المصدر .
فى المصب او البالوعة  وباستخدام إتجاه التيار الاصطلاحى أى من الموجب الى السالب يقوم جهاز  الدخل بإمداد موديول الدخل بالتيار أى أن موديول الدخل يكون مصب للتيار.
وإذا مر التيار إلى موديول الخرج من حمل الخرج عندئذ يقال أن موديول الخرج مصب للتيار .




4.1. برمجة المتحكمات المنطقية المبرمجة PLC :*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*4.1. برمجة المتحكمات المنطقية المبرمجة PLC :

أجهزة البرمجة قد تكون :
جهاز محمول باليد .
أو لوحة مراقبة وبرمجة داخل كونسول أوعلى مكتب .
أو كومبيوتر شخصى .

فقط عندما يكون البرنامج تم تصميمه على جهاز البرمجة وجاهز للأستخدام يتم نقله إلى وحدة الذاكرة فى المتحكم PLC .

1- اجهزة البرمجة المحمولة باليد :
عادة تحتوى على ذاكرة كافية للسماح للجهاز بالإبقاء على البرامج أثناء الانتقال به من مكان إلى آخر .
2- اجهزة البرمجة بالكونسول :
وهى مكونة من شاشة عرض مرئى ولوحة مفاتيح .
3- البرمجة باستخدام الكومبيوتر الشخصى :
وهى مستخدمة على نطاق واسع حيث يمثل الكومبيوتر بيئة البرمجة والتطوير . بعض أجهزة التحكم PLC لا تحتاج إلا إلى كومبيوتر وبه البرمجيات المناسبة . والبعض الآخر يحتاج إلى وحدات إتصال خاصة (كروت) للربط بين الكومبيوتر والمتحكم PLC . والميزة الرئيسية لاستخدام الكمبيوتر هو أن البرنامج يمكن تخزينه أو حفظه على القرص الصلب أو الثابت أو على قرص مضغوط CD حيث يمكن عمل نسخ بسهولة. 
صناع المتحكات PLC كل له برمجياته . على سبيل المثال شركة سيمنس Siemens برمجياتها هى SIMATIC STEP 7 كما يوجد برمجيات للمحاكاة مثل S7-PLCSIM.
وشركة ألن برادلى Allen-Bradley لها عائلة من المتحكمات بأسم PLC-5 وهكذا .*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*نكمل في المرة القادمة الفصل الثاني بعون الله*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مقدمة رائعة ومميزة ودورة ستفيد كل المهتمين والدارسين بهذا المجال 
أبدعت بالجزء الأول ننتظر المزيد بكل شوق 
الله يعطيك ألف عافية

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*يشكرك دموع الغصون على مرورك الجميل

نكمل الفصل الثاني بعون الله أتمنى الفائدة لمن يهمه الأمر*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*الفصل الثانى :

أسس عمل أجهزة الدخل والخرج للمتحكمات Controllers
أولا : اجهزة الدخل 
الإصطلاح سنسور sensor أو حساس (مستشعر):
يستخدم لجهاز دخل ينتج خرج يمكن الإستفادة به كنتيجة أو إستجابة لدخل فيزيائى معين .
على سبيل المثال الإزدواج الحرارى هو حساس يحول الفرق فى درجة الحرارة إلى خرج كهربائى .
الإصطلاح محول transducer :
مصطلح يستخدم عادة لجهاز يحول إشارة  من شكل فيزيائى إلى شكل فيزيائى مختلف . وبالتالي فان السنسور غالبا يكون  محول ولكن هناك أجهزة أخرى يمكن إعتبارها محولات على سبيل المثال المحرك  الذي يحول الدخل الكهربائى إلى دوران .
الحساسات التى تعطى خرج على شكل إشارات رقمية أو متقطعة أى on−offيمكن بسهولة توصيلها إلى منافذ الدخل للمتحكمات .
الحساسات التى تعطى إشارات تناظرية يجب تحويلها إلى إشارات رقمية قبل توصيلها إلى منافذ المتحكمات . 

1- المفاتيح الميكانيكية :

المفاتيح الميكانيكية تولد إشارة على شكل on−off  .مثل هذه المفاتيح قد تستخدم فى بيان تواجد قطعة العمل "الشغلة" على منضدة  الآلة حيث تقوم قطعة العمل بالضغط على المفتاح وغلقه .غياب قطعة العمل يتم  بيانه بفتح المفتاح وتواجدها يغلقه .
وهكذا ففى الشكل (أ) إشارة الدخل إلى قناة الدخل للمتحكم يكون لها مستويات إشارة (يسمى المنطق ) كما يلى :
0 = قطعة العمل غير موجودة .
1 = قطعة العمل موجودة .
المستوى 1 قد يناظر دخل 24 V d.c .
المستوى 0 يناظر 0 V .
أما فى الشكل (ب) عند فتح المفتاح يتم توصيل جهد التغذية الى دخل المتحكم .
وعند غلق المفتاح فإن جهد الدخل يهبط إلى قيمة منخفضة .
المستويات المنطقية فى هذه الحالة تكون :
1 = قطعة العمل غير موجودة .
0 = قطعة العمل موجودة .




ألمفاتيح إما أن تكون مفتوحة أى غير موصلة فى وضعها الطبيعى أو العادى وتعرف بالتلامس (NO) أو تكون مغلقة أى موصلة فى وضعها الطبيعى أو العادى وتعرف بالتلامس (NC) .
تلامسات ألمفتاح NO تكون مفتوحة(غير موصلة) عند غياب الدخل ( الفعل الميكانيكى ).
وجود الدخل (الميكانيكى) يسبب غلق (توصيل) المفتاح .
تلامسات المفتاح NC تكون مغلقة (موصلة) عند غياب الدخل الميكانيكى .
وجود الدخل الميكانيكى يسبب فتح (فصل) التلامسات .

المصطلح الليمت سويتش limit switch او مفتاح نهاية المشوار :
يستخدم للمفتاح المستخدم فى إكتشاف وجود أو مرور جزء متحرك .
يمكن تشغيله أو دفعه بكامة أو ببكره أو رافعة .
الشكل يبين بعض الامثلة . 


 


2- المفاتيح التقاربية Proximity switches*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*2- المفاتيح التقاربية Proximity switches
تستخدم المفاتيح التقاربية فى إكتشاف وجود الأجسام دون أن تلامسها .يوجد منها العديد من الأشكال وبعضها مناسب فقط للأجسام المعدنية .

أ- المفتاح التقاربى الذى يعمل بمبدأ التيارات الدوامية :
يوجد به ملف يغذى بتيار متردد ذو قيمة ثابتة وينتج مجال مغناطيسى متغيرقيمته ثابتة . 
عندما يقترب منه جسم معدنى يتولد به تيارات تسمى بالتيارات الدوامية .
المجال المغناطيسى الناتج عن هذه التيارات الدوامية يولد قوة دافعة مغناطيسية e.m.f عكسية فى الملف ومن ثم يتغير الجهد بالملف .
لذلك فقيمة الجهد تكون مقياس لمدى قرب الجسم المعدنى .
يمكن إستخدام الجهد فى تشغيل دائرة مفتاح الكترونى مثل الترانزستور حيث يتغير خرجه من منخفض إلى مرتفع نتيجة لتغير الجهد ويعطى عمل on−off.
مدى الكشف حوالى 0.5 to 20 mm . الشكل أ .






ب- مفاتيح reed switch (رييد) :

وهو مكون من شريحتين (تشبه اللسان ومنه أشتق الإسم reed) من مادة زمبركية حديدية مغناطيسية فوق بعضهما وغير متلامسين وفى نهايتهما تلامسات كهربائية . موضوعتين فى غلاف بلاستيك أو زجاج (الشكل ب ).
عندما إقتراب مغناطيس أو ملف يمر به تيار من المفتاح تتمغنط الشريحتان ويتجاذبان إلى بعضهما البعض ويحدث توصيل بين تلامساته .
هذا المفتاح شائع الاستخدام فى أجهزة الأنذار ضد السرقة لأكتشاف متى يفتح الباب.
حيث يوضع المغناطيس فى الباب المتحرك ومفتاح الرييد فى الإطار الثابت للباب.
فعند فتح الباب يفتح المفتاح . 

ت- المفتاح التقاربى السعوى capacitive proximity switch

يستخدم مع الأجسام المعدنية والأجسام الغير معدنية .
سعة زوج من الألواح بينهما مسافة تعتمد على تلك المسافة وكلما قلت المسافة كلما زادت السعة .
مفتاح الحساس التقاربى  السعوى هو مجرد أحد لوحى المكثف واللوح الآخر هو الجسم المعدنى المطلوب  إكتشاف تقاربه (الشكل ج) . يكتشف تقارب الجسم بالتغير فى السعة .
كما يمكن أيضا إستخدامه فى إكتشاف الأجسام الغير معدنية لأن سعة المكثف تعتمد أيضا على العازل الكهربائى بين اللوحين .
فى هذه الحالة يكون اللوحين هما اللوح الحساس والأرضى والجسم الغير معدنى هو المادة العازلة .
التغير فى السعة يمكن إستخدامه فى تشغيل دائرة مفتاح الكترونى وبالتالى يعطى جهاز يعمل بطريقة الوصل والفصل on−off .
المفاتيح التقاربية السعوية يمكن إستخدامها فى الكشف عن الأجسام من على بعد يتراوح بين 4 و 60 mm .

ث- المفتاح التقاربى الحثى inductive proximity switch :

يتكون من ملف ملفوف حول  قلب معدنى حديدى .عند وضع أحد نهايتى هذا القلب بالقرب من جسم معدنى حديدى  فسوف يحدث تغيير ملموس فى الحث المغناطيسى للملف .
التغير فى الحث المغناطيسى  يمكن مراقبته وبيانه بدائرة رنين ,ومن ثم فإن وجود الجسم المعدنى الحديدى  يؤدى إلى تغيير التيار بهذه الدائرة .
يمكن إستخدام هذا التيار فى تشغيل دائرة مفتاح الكترونى وتعمل كجهاز بنظام الوصل والفصل on−off .
مدى الاحساس يتراوح بين 2 و 15 mm .

2- المفاتيح والحساسات الكهروضوئية :*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*3- المفاتيح والحساسات الكهروضوئية :

وهى إما أنواع تعتمد على نفاذية الضوء :
حيث يقطع الجسم المراد كشفه الشعاع الضوئى وغالبا ما يكون إشعاع لأشعة تحت الحمراء infrared ويمنع وصوله إلى الكاشف (كما فى الشكل أ) .

أو تكون من النوع العاكس :
حيث يقوم الجسم المراد كشفه بعكس الشعاع الضوئى إلى الكاشف (كما فى الشكل ب ).

فى كلتا الحالتين يتم الإشعاع عن طريق دايود مشع للضوء (LED) . وكاشف الإشعاع يكون ترانزستور ضوئى غالبا ما يكون زوج من الترانزسورات يعرف باسم زوج دارلنجتون لزيادة الحساسية .
وإعتمادا على الدائرة المستخدمة يمكن أن يكون تحويل الخرج إما إلى جهد مرتفع أو إلى جهد منخفض عندما يصطدم الضوء بالترانزوستور .

مثل هذه الحساسات تورد كمجموعة وتستخدم فى الإحساس بوجود الاجسام فى مدى قريب غالبا ما يكون حوالى 5 mm .
الشكل ج يوضح حساس على شكل حرف U حيث يقطع الجسم الشعاع الضوئى .

وهناك نوع اخر هو الدايود الضوئى .
إعتمادا على الدائرة المستخدمة فإن الخرج يمكن أن يكون إما مرتفع أو منخفض عندما يصطدم الضوء بالدايود .

كما يمكن أيضا إستخدام الخلايا الضوئية .
غالبا ما تكون من كبريتيد الكادميوم .ومقاومتها تعتمد على شدة الضوء الساقط عليها . 

 


بالحساسات السابقة يتم تحويل الضوء إلى تغير فى التيار أو الجهد أو المقاومة .
وإذا كان المطلوب قياس شدة  الضوء وليس مجرد إكتشاف جسم فى مسار الضوء فيجب تكبير الإشارة ثم تحويلها  من الشكل التناظرى إلى الشكل الرقمى باستخدام محول تناظرى رقمى .
وكبديل لذلك يستخدم محول من ضوء إلى تردد عندئذ يحول الضوء إلى سلسلة من النبضات كمقياس لشدة الاضاءة .
يوجد حساسات على شكل دوائر متكاملة تحوى حساس الضوء و محول من جهد الى تردد مثلTSL220 كما فى الشكل .




4- المشفرات (الإنكودر) encoder*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*4- المشفرات (الإنكودر) encoder

الإصطلاح المشفر أو الإنكودر يستخدم للجهاز الذى يعطى خرج رقمى نتيجة لإزاحة (حركة) دورانية أو خطية .

يوجد نوعان من المشفرات :

النوع الإول المشفر المتزايد :
يكشف التغيرات فى الإزاحة الدورانية أو الخطية بالنسبة إلى وضع إستناد محدد .

النوع الثانى المشفر المطلق :
يعطى الوضع الزاوى أو الخطى الفعلى .

الشكل يبين الشكل الاساسى للمشفر المتزايد المستخدم فى قياس الإزاحة الزاوية. 
يمر شعاع ضوئى (مثلا من دايود مشع للضوء ) من خلاف فتحات فى قرص ويتم كشفه بحساس للضوء (مثل الدايود أو الترانزستور الضوئى ) .
عندما يدور القرص فإن  الشعاع الضوئى سوف يتم إرساله و عدم إرساله بالتتابع (لوجود الفتحات) ومن  ثم يكون الخرج من حساس الضوء عبارة عن خرج نبضى.
عدد النبضات يتناسب مع سرعة القرص الدورانية وعلى عدد الفتحات بالقرص التى تتناسب مع دقة القياس .
باستخدام 60 فتحة وحيث أن الدورة الواحدة تتم فى 360 درجة فإن الحركة من فتحة إلى اخرى تناظر دوران 6 درجة (خارج قسمة 360 على 60 ) .
باستخدام فتحات صغيرة جدا يمكن الحصول على آلآف الفتحات فى الدورة الواحدة وبالتالى دقة متناهية .




المشفر المطلق يختلف عن المشفر المتزايد فى أن به نماذج أو اشكال من الفتحات المختلفة وكل نموذج أو شكل يعرف أو يختص بوضع زاوية محددة .

النماذج الموضحة بالشكل :
القرص المتحرك أو الدوار به فتحات فى أربع دوائر متحدة المركز وأربع حساسات لكشف النبضات الضوئية .
الفتحات مرتبة بطريقة بحيث  يكون الخرج المتتابع من الحساسات عبارة عن عدد بشفرة ثنائية. وكل عدد من  هذه الاعداد يناظر وضع زاوية معينة .

باستخدام 4 مسارات سوف يكون هناك أربع خانات 4 bits ومن ثم يكون عدد المواضع هو 2 مرفوع للأس 4 أى 16 وتكون الدقة ( أقل زاوية يمكن قياسها ) 360/16 اى 22.5 درجة (غير عملية ). المشفرات العملية تحتوى على ما بين 10 و 12 مسار . عدد الخانات للأعداد الثنائية سوف يساوى عدد المسارات .

وهكذا باستعمال 10 مسارات يكون هناك 10 bits وعدد المواقع التى يمكن كشفها 2 أس10 أى 1024 وتكون الدقة 360/1024 أى 0.35 من الدرجة .





5- حساسات (مستشعرات) درجة الحراة*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*5- حساسات (مستشعرات) درجة الحراة 

النوع الأول : الإزدواج المعدنى 
أبسط شكل لحساس لدرجة الحرارة والذى يمكن إستخدامه لإعطاء إشارة توصيل وفصل on–off عند الوصول إلى درجة حرارة معينة هو عنصر الإزدواج المعدنى Bimetal .
يتكون الازدواج  المعدنى من شريحتين من معدنين مختلفتين (مثل النحاس والحديد ) موصلان معا  كما فى الشكل . المعدنان لهما معامل تمدد مختلف , ولذلك عند زيادة درجة  حرارة شريحة الازدواج المعدنى يزداد إنحناؤها لدرجة أن أحد المعدنين يتمدد  أكثر من الآخر . المعدن الاكثر تمددا يكون بالجانب الخارجى للإحناء .عندما  تبرد الشريحة يحدث العكس .
هذه الحركة للشريحة يمكن إستخدامها فى عمل وصل أو فصل تلامسات كهربائية وبالتالى فعند درجة حرارة معينة سوف تسبب وصل أو فصل on−off للتيار فى الدائرة الكهربية .
الجهاز بهذه الطريقة ليس  دقيقا بما فيه الكفاية ولكنه يستخدم كمنظم لدرجة الحرارة (يسمى ثرموستات)  فى الأجهزة المنزلية مثل التدفئة المركزية والمكاوى والسخانات والأفران .






النوع الثانى : حساس "كاشف الحرارة ذو المقاومة " RTD
المقاومة الكهربائية للمعادن أو أشباه الموصلات تتغير مع درجة الحرارة .
فى حالة المعادن :  يستخدم البلاتين أو النيكل أو سبائك النيكل حيث تتغير مقاومتها بطريقة  خطية و فى مدى واسع مع درجة الحرارة على الرغم من أن التغير الفعلى فى  المقاومة لكل درجة صغير نسبيا . 
فى حالة اشباه الموصلات : مثل الثرمستور الذى يظهر تغيرات كبيرة فى المقاومة لكنها غير خطية . 

مثل هذه الكواشف يمكن إستخدامها كأحد أذرع قنطرة هويستون وخرج القنطرة يؤخذ كمقياس لدرجة الحرارة كما فى الشكل .

وكطريقة أخرى يمكن إستخدام دائرة مقسم جهد حيث يسبب التغير فى مقاومة الثرمستور تغير فى هبوط الجهد على مقاومة كما فى الشكل ب .

الخرج من الطريقتان يكون إشارة تناظرية تؤخذ كمقياس لدرجة الحرارة .





النوع الثالث : الدايودات الحرارية والترانزستورات الحرارية :
الدايودات والترانزستورات  تستخدم كحساسات لدرجة الحرارة لأن معدل إنتشار الشحنات الموجبة والسالبة  خلال وصلات أشباه الموصلات تتأثر بدرجة الحرارة .
كما توجد دوائر متكاملة تجمع بين هذه العناصر الحساسة للحرارة مع دوائر خاصة لإعطاء جهد خرج مرتبط كدالة بدرجة الحرارة.

الدائرة المتكاملة الأوسع انتشارا هى LM35 والتى تعطى خرج 10 mV/C (10 ملى فولت لكل درجة مئوية ) عندما تغذي بجهد +5 V كما فى الشكل أ .

يمكن عمل مفتاح رقمى (on-off)  لدرجة الحرارة من حساس تناظرى وذلك بتوصيل الخرج التناظرى الى دائرة مقارن  جهد والذى يقوم بمقارنته بقيمة محددة الضبط وينتج إشارة المنطق 1 عندما يكون جهد دخل درجة الحرارة يساوى أو اكبر من القيمة المحددة الضبط وإن لم يكن كذلك تكون الاشارة بالمنطق 0 .

وهناك دوائر متكاملة ( مثل LM3911N  ) تجمع بين عنصر الإحساس الحرارى مع مكبر عمليات . عند توصيلها كمقارن  (الشكل ب ) فإن الخرج يتحول كلما وصلت درجة الحرارة إلى نقطة الضبط وتعطى  مباشرة متحكم فى درجة الحرارة على شكل on-off .





النوع الرابع : الإزدواج الحرارى (ثرموكابل) thermocouple

هذا النوع شائع الاستعمال .
يتكون الإزدواج الحرارى أساسا من سلكين غير مثماثلين A و B يشكلان وصلة كما فى الشكل. 
عند تسخين الوصلة بحيث  تكون فى درجة حرارة أعلا من الوصلات الأخرى بالدائرة (والتى تحفظ فى درجة  حرارة باردة وثابتة ) تتولد قوة دافعة كهربية تعتمد على درجة حرارة الوصلة  الساخنة .
الجهد الناتج بالإزدواج  الحرارى صغير ويحتاج إلى تكبير قبل توصيله إلى دخل القناة التناظرية  للمتحكم . كما يلزم دوائر لتعويض درجة حرارة الوصلة الباردة لأن درجة  حرارتها تؤثر على قيمة القوة الدافعة الكهربية المتولدة بالوصلة الساخنة .
دوائر التكبير والتعويض وأيضا التنقية أو الترشيح تستخدم لتقليل تأثير التداخلات من المنبع 50 Hz غالبا ما تدمج فى وحدة معالجة للإشارة .




6- حساسات ألموضع والإزاحة :*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*2-2 أجهزة الخرج أو التشغيل او التنفيذ : Output Devices

أطراف أو منافذ الخرج للمتحكم PLC تكون إما بريلاى أو بعازل ضوئى( بترانزستور أو بترياك) وذلك يعتمد على الأجهزة التى سيتم تشغيلها ON أو OFF .
عامة الإشارة الرقمية من قناة الخرج للمتحكم PLC تستخدم للتحكم فى المشغل أو المنفذ والذى بدوره يتحكم فى بعض العمليات . 
المصطلح "المشغل أو المنفذ" actuator يستخدم للجهاز الذى يحول الاشارة الكهربائية الى نوع من الأفعال الأكثر قدرة والتى تتحكم فى العملية .

فيما يلى امثلة لأجهزة التشغيل او التنفيذ .

2-2-1 الريلاى :
عندما يمر تيار فى ملف  ينتج مجال مغناطيسى . هذا المجال يمكنه جذب الأجزاء المعدنية الحديدية  الموجودة فى محيط تأثيره . فى الريلاى يستغل هذا التجاذب فى عمل تحويل أو  القيام بعمل مفتاح . ومن ثم يمكن إستخدام الريلاى فى التحكم فى تيارأو جهد  أكبر علاوة على عزل دائرة القدرة المستخدمة فى دائرة القدرة (تلامسات  التحويل) عن دائرة التحكم (دائرة الملف).
يوصل ملف الريلاى بخرج المتحكم PLC فعندما يوجد خرج أى يتحول الخرج إلى ON ينتج المجال المغناطيسى الذى يؤدى إلى سحب التلامسات ومن ثم غلق التلامس أو عدد من التلامسات كما فى الشكل .
وتكون النتيجة إمكانية توصيل تيار أكبر , مثال ذلك توصيل التيار إلى المحرك .

يمكن أن يحتوى الريلاى على أكثر من مجموعة تلامسات . يطلق المصطلح "قطب"pole على كل مجموعة من التلامسات .
يمكن الحصول على تلامسات (فى حالة عدم وجود أى دخل وتسمى الحالة العادية أو الطبيعية) إما مفتوحة فى الوضع العادى (NO) أو مغلقة فى الوضع العادى (NC).
وهكذا عند إختيار الريلاى  لتطبيق معين يجب الأخذ فى الاعتبار : عدد الأقطاب اللازمة والحالة  الإبتدائية (أو العادية أو الطبيعية ) للتلامسات ومعدلات (مقننات)الجهد  والتيار .
الإصطلاح "ريلاى بالقفل" أو بالسقاطة أو المزلاج latchيستخدم للريلاى الذى تظل تلامساته مفتوحة أو مغلقة حتى بعد ازالة القدرة عن ملفه .
الاصطلاح "كونتاكتور" يستخدم عندما يكون التيار المطلوب توصيله كبير .




2-2-2 صمامات (بلوف) التحكم الاتجاهية Directional Control Valves*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*2-2-2 صمامات (بلوف) التحكم الاتجاهية Directional Control Valves

مثال أخر فى إستخدام الملف كعنصر تشغيل أو تنفيذ هو الملف الذى يقوم بتشغيل الصمامات أو البلوف Valves .
يستخدم الصمام فى التحكم  فى إتجاه سريان هواء أو زيت مضغوط والذى يمكن إستخدامه فى تشغيل أجهزة أخرى  مثل المكابس التى تتحرك بالاسطوانات .

الشكل يوضح أحد النماذج وفيه يستخدم الصمام فى التحكم فى حركة مكبس داخل اسطوانة .
الهواء المضغوط أو الزيت الهيدروليكى يدخل من الفتحة P المتصلة بمصدر الضغط من مضخة (طلمبة) pump أو من كباس compressor. والفتحة T متصلة بمكان يسمح برجوع الزيت إلى خزان أو تنك التغذية أما فى حالة أنظمة النيوماتيك فتتصل بفتحة تسريب أو تنفيس vent إلى الهواء الجوى .

فى حالة عدم وصول أو مرور تيار إلى الملف فإن الزيت أو الهواء يغذى إلى يمين المكبس ويعود (يهرب) من اليسار وتكون النتيجة حركة المكبس إلى اليسار .

عندما يمر تيار بالملف يعمل الصمام ويقوم بتحويل الزيت أو الهواء المضغوط ليدخل من اليسار ويعود (يهرب) من اليمين وتكون النتيجة حركة المكبس جهة اليمين .
حركة المكبس تستخدم فى دفع أجسام كبيرة لعمل ازاحة لها .



توصف الصمامات الاتجاهية بعدد الفتحات وبعدد أوضاع التحكم الممكنة .

ففى الشكل 2-21صمام بأربعة فتحات هى A , B , P, T وبوضعين للتحكم . لذلك يعرف بالصمام 4/2 .
الرمز  الأساسى المستخدم فى رسم الصمامات هو المربعات ويستخدم لذلك مربع لوصف أحد  أوضاع التحكم . كما فى الشكل يوجد مربعين . فى كل مربع توصف أوضاع او  مسارات التحويل بأسهم تبين إتجاه السريان أو خط منتهى لبيان عدم وجود ممر  للسريان .




الشكل 2-22 يبين أنواع من الصمامات الاتجاهية 




الشكل 2-23 يبين إضافة طريقة التشغيل إلى الرمز.




يمكن إستخدام الصمامات الاتجاهية للتحكم فى إتجاه حركة مكبس داخل إسطوانة وإزاحة المكبس تستغل فى الفعل المطلوب .
المصطلح  "إسطوانة إحادية الفعل" يستخدم فى حالة الإسطوانة التى يصل اليها الوسط أو  المائع (زيت او هواء) المضغوط فى جانب واحد من جوانب مكبسها لكى تعطى حركة  فى إتجاه واحد ويتم العودة إلى الموضع الابتدائى ربما عن طريق ياى داخلى .

المصطلح "إسطوانة مزدوجة الفعل " يستخدم فى حالة الإسطوانة التى يصل اليها المائع اللآزم للحركة من جانبى مكبسها . 

الشكل 2-24 يبين إستخدام الصمام فى التحكم فى إتجاه الحركة فى إسطوانة أحادية الفعل .

والشكل 2-25 يبين إستخدام صمامين فى التحكم فى مكبس لأسطوانة مزدوجة الفعل . 






2-2-3 المحركات : Motors*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*2-2-3 المحركات : Motors
محرك التيار المستمر به ملفات coils من السلك موضوعة فى مجارى slots فى اسطوانة من مادة من الحديد القابل للمغنطة تسمى "عضو الأنتاج"armature.  عضو الإنتاج مركب على ركائز (جلب أو رومان بلى) وحر الحركة أى الدوران .  يوضع عضو الإنتاج فى مجال مغناطيسى يتم إنتاجه بمغناطيس دائم أو بإمرار  تيار خلال ملفات من السلك والتى تسمى "ملفات المجال"field .
عندما يمر تيار فى ملفات عضو الإنتاج تتولد (تؤثر) قوة على ملفاته تسبب دورانه . 
يوجد فرش كربونية وعضو  توحيد يستخدمان فى عكس التيار التيار المار بالملف كل نصف دورة وتكون  النتيجة هى الحفاظ على دوران الملف . يمكن تغيير سرعة الدوران بتغيير قيمة  التيار المار بملف عضو الإنتاج . ونظرا لأن مصادر الطاقة المستخدمة فى  الغالب تكون ثابتة فإنه يتم الحصول على التيار المتغير بدائرة الكترونية .  هذه الدائرة تتحكم فى القيمة المتوسطة للجهد ومن ثم التيار وذلك بتغيير زمن  توصيل ON جهد مستمر DC كما فى الشكل 2-26 .





تسمى هذه الطريقة "تعديل أو تشكيل عرض النبضة" (PWM) لأن عرض نبضات الجهد يستخدم للتحكم فى القيمة المتوسطة للتيار المستمر الواصل إلى عضو الانتاج .
ولذلك قد يستخدم المتحكم PLC فى التحكم فى سرعة دوران المحرك بالتحكم فى الدائرة الإلكترونية المستخدمة فى التحكم فى عرض نبضات الجهد .
كثير من العمليات الصناعية تتطلب قيام المتحكم PLC فقط بتوصيل وفصل ON-OFF المحرك , وقد يتم ذلك باستخدام ريلاى (أو كونتاكتور) والشكل 2-27- أ يبين ذلك .
يستخدم الدايود للتخلص من (أو تبديد) التيار المتولد والناتج عن القوة الدافعة الكهربية العكسية .
فى بعض الأحيان يتطلب عكس  إتجاه دوران المحرك . يتم عمل ذلك باستخدام ريلايات (كونتاكتورات) لعكس  إتجاه التيار الواصل إلى ملف عضو الإنتاج . كما فى الشكل 
2-27- ب .
للدوران فى إتجاه معين يتم توصيل التلامسات 1 وتكون التلامسات 2 مفتوحة .
للدوران فى الإتجاه العكسى يتم فتح التلامسات 1 وتوصيل التلامسات 2 . 




هناك شكل آخر لمحرك التيار المستمر هو محرك التيار المستمر بدون فرش كربونية .
وهو  يستخدم مغناطيس دائم للمجال المغناطيسى ولكن بدلا من دوران ملف عضو الإنتاج  (كنتيجة للمجال المغناطيسى للمغناطيس ) فإن المغناطيس الدائم هو الذى يدور  داخل ملف ثابت. 
فى حالة محرك التيار المستمر التقليدى يجب إستخدام عضو توحيد لعكس التيار بالملف كل نصف دورة للحفاظ على دوران الملف .
مع محرك المغناطيس الدائم بدون فرش كربونية يستخدم دائرة الكترونية لعكس التيار .
يمكن بدء المحرك وايقافه بالتحكم فى التيار المار بالملف الثابت .
عكس إتجاه الدوران صعب لأن عكس إتجاه التيار ليس بهذه السهولة نتيجة للدوائر الإلكترونية التى تقوم بوظيفة التوحيد . 
إحدى  الطرق المستخدمة هى دمج أو إدراج حساسات بالمحرك لكشف موضع الأقطاب  الشمالية والجنوبية . هذه الحساسات يمكنها أن تسبب فى تحويل التيار  بالملفات تماما فى اللحظة المناسبة لعكس القوى المؤثرة على المغناطيس . 
يمكن التحكم فى سرعة الدوران باستخدام تشكيل عرض النبضة أى التحكم فى القيمة المتوسطة للنبضات للجهد المستمر .
محركات التيار المتردد  أرخص وأكثر متانة وأكثر فعالية ووثوقية من محركات التيار المستمر ولكن  للحصول منها على سرعة ثابتة يكون التحكم فيها أكثر تعقيدا من حالة محركات  التيار المستمر . 
نتيجة لذلك فان محركات التيار المستمر وخاصة ذات المغناطيس الدائم بدون فرش كربونية هى الأكثر اسخداما فى عمليات التحكم .

2-2-4 محركات الخطوة :Stepper Motors*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*2-2-4 محركات الخطوة :Stepper Motors
محرك الخطوة هو محرك ينتج دوران على شكل زوايا متساوية ( تسمى "خطوات" ) عند كل نبضة تصل إلى دخله كما فى الشكل 2-28 .
وهكذا إذا كانت نبضة دخل واحدة تنتج دوران قدره 1.8 درجة فان 20 من هذه النبضات سوف تنتج 36 درجة ولكى نحصل على دورة كاملة أى360 درجة يتطلب ذلك 200 نبضة رقمية .
لذلك يستخدم هذا المحرك فى التحكم فى الموضع الزاوى الدقيق . 


 

إذا أستخدم محرك الخطوة فى تحريك سير (حزام نقل) مستمر كما فى الشكل 2-29 فيمكن استخدامه لإعطاء موضع (مكان) خطى دقيق .
مثل هذا المحرك يستخدم فى طابعات الكومبيوتر وفى الروبوت والماكينات وفى كثير من الاجهزة التى تتطلب التحكم الدقيق فى الموضع .


 




يوجد نوعان أساسيان للمحركات الخطوية :
نوع المغناطيس الدائم : بعضو دوار ذات مغناطيس دائم ويعرف إختصارا PM.
نوع الممانعة المتغيرة : بعضو دوار من الحديد الصلب المطاوع أو اللين ويعرف اختصارا VR .
كما يوجد نوع خليط من النوعين . النوع الشائع الاستخدام هو ذو المغناطيس الدائم PM .
الشكل 2-30 يبين العناصر الأساسية للنوع PM  بعضو دوار ذات زوجين من الاقطاب ( كل زوج يسمى طور أو وجه أو فاز ). كل  قطب يعمل بتأثير التيار المار خلال ملف المجال المقابل له وهذه الملفات  موصلة بحيث أن الأقطاب المتقابلة تنتج ملفات أو مجالات مختلفة . 
يتم التغذية بالتيار من مصدر تيار مستمر DC إلى الملفات خلال مفاتيح (أجهزة تحويل).
ففى  حالة تيارات محولة إلى الملفات بحيث تكون الأقطاب كما فى الشكل 2-30 فان  العضو الدوار سوف يتحرك ليكون على خط واحد (يصطف) مع زوج الأقطاب التالى  ويقف هناك . 
وهذا يعنى دوران 90 درجة .
فإذا  ما حول إتجاه التيار بحيث يؤدى إلى عكس القطبية فإن العضو الدوار سوف يتحرك  "خطوة" ليكون على خط واحد مع زوج الأقطاب التالى عند الزاوية 180 درجة ويقف هناك .
وتكون القطبية المناظرة لكل خطوة كما يلى : 




أى فى هذه الحالة يوجد أربعة إحتمالات لموضع العضو الدوار هى 0 و90 و 180 و 270 درجة . 

نوع الممانعة المتغيرة VR*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*نكمل المرة القادمة الفصل الرابع  بعون الله*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*الفصل الرابع : معالجة المداخل والمخارج I/O Processing* 


*الفصل الرابع : معالجة المداخل والمخارج I/O Processing

فى  هذا الفصل نستمر فى مناقشة المدخلات والمخرجات المذكورة فى الفصل الثانى  حيث نتناول باختصار معالجة الإشارات من أجهزة الإدخال والإخراج.
وحدات الدخل أو الخرج I/O تقوم بعمل "الوسيط" interface بين المتحكم PLC  والعالم الخارجى وبالتالى يجب أن تقوم بعملية التكييف (التهيئة) اللآزمة  للإشارة من حيث المستوى المطلوب للأشارة وكذلك عزلها من أى أخطار كهربائية  محتملة مثل الجهد المرتفع .
يتضمن هذا الفصل أشكال نموذجية لوحدات الإدخال / الإخراج ( تسمى موديول modules )وطريقة إتصالها بالمتحكم PLC حيث تكون أجهزة الاستشعار مثبتة على مسافة من معالجة المتحكم .

4-1 وحدات الإدخال و الإخراج Input / Output Units

إشارات الدخل من الحساسات (المستشعرات) والمخارج المطلوبة للأجهزة المنفذة تنقسم إلى :
1- إشارات تناظرية (تماثلية – تشابهية) "أنالوج" Analog: أى الإشارات التى يكون قياسها (مقدارها) مرتبط بقياس الكمية التى يتم الإحساس بها .
2- إشارات متقطعة (منفصلة) Discrete : أى فى الاساس مجرد إشارة توصيل وفصل on/off .
3- إشارات رقمية Digital : أى عبارة عن تتابع من النبضات .

وحدة المعالجة المركزية CPU يجب أن يكون دخلها إشارات رقمية بقياس محدد (عادة من 0 إلى 5 فولت ) . والخرج من وحدة المعالجة المركزية أيضا يكون رقمى (عادة من 0إلى 5 فولت ).
لذلك نحتاج فى الغالب إلى معالجة إشارات الدخل والخرج لكى تصبح فى الشكل المطلوب .

4-1-1 وحدات الإدخال :
المصطلح "مصدر" sourcingوالمصطلح "مصب أو بالوعة" sinking توضح حالة الربط بين الأجهزة ووحدات الدخل للمتحكم .
فوحدات الدخل المصدر تكون هى مصدر الإمداد بالتيار لجهاز الدخل المتصل بها (الشكل 4-1-أ ) .
ووحدات الدخل المصب يكون جهاز الدخل هو الذى يمدها بالتيار (الشكل 4-1-ب).




الأشكال 4-2 و 4-3 تبين دوائر وحدات الدخل الأساسية لكل من مداخل التيارالمستمر DC والتيار المتردد AC. تستخدم العوازل الضوئية لتوفير الحماية .
فى  حالة وحدة الدخل للتيار المتردد يستخدم دائرة قنطرة (بريدج) توحيد لتوحيد  التيار المتردد وإشارة التيار المستمر الناتج تستخدم مع العازل الضوئى  لتعطى إشارات دخل الى وحدة المعالجة المركزية للمتحكم PLC .
يتم إضافة مصدر ضوئى لبيان حالة كل مدخل عندما تصل الإشارة اليه .





يمكن إدخال الإشارات التماثلية إلى المتحكم PLC إذا كانت قناة الدخل قادرة على تحويل الإشارة إلى إشارة رقمية باستخدام المحول من تناظرى إلى رقمى .مع نظام الرفوف rack (راك) يمكن تحقيق ذلك من خلال وحدة (بطاقة - كارتة card) دخل تناظرى مناسبة في الراك rack.بحيث لا يتطلب بطاقة لمدخل تناظرى وغالبا ما يستخدم عملية إنتخاب multiplexing كما فى الشكل (4-4) . وهذا يعنى أنه يمكن توصيل أكثر من دخل تناظرى إلى البطاقة ثم تستخدم تحويلات (مفاتيح) ألكترونية لإختيار كل دخل على حدة . عادة ما تتاحبطاقات بعدد 4 أو 8 أو 16 دخل تناظرى.




الشكل (4-5-أ ) يبين وظيفة المحولADC . إشارة دخل مفردة (وحيدة) تعطى بالمقابل إشارات خرج على شكلon/off ربما تصل الى ثمانى إشارات . 
الإشارات الثمانية تشكل ما يطلق عليه "الكلمة الرقمية" المناظرة لمستوى الدخل التناظرى . ويسمى المحول بمحول 8-bit .
مع مثل هذا المحول يكون هناك عدد قدره 2 أس 8 من القيم التنائية أى 256 قيمة وهذه القيم من 0000 0000 الى 1111 1111 أى من 0 الى 255.
الخرج الرقمى يرتفع على شكل درجات (الشكل 4-4-ب )والجهود التناظرية اللآزمة لإنتاج كل خرج رقمى (درجة واحدة) تسمى المستويات الكمية quantization .





المصطلح resolution "القدرة على التحليل أو التمييز" يستخدم للتعبير عن أصغر تغيير فى الجهد التناظرى يعطى مقابله تغييرفى خانة واحدة فى الخرج الرقمى .
إذا استخدمنا 8-bit ADC وكانت إشارة الدخل التناظرية تتغير بين 0V و 10V فإن الخطوة أوالدرجة لخانة رقمية واحدة تعبر عن أو تشمل تغير فى الدخل التناظرى قدره 10/255 V أو حوالى 0.04 .وهذا يعني أن تغيير 0.03V  فى الدخل سوف لا ينتج أي تغيير فى الخرج الرقمى . لذلك فإن عدد الخانات  (البتات) فى الخرج من محول الأنالوج إلى رقمى تتحدد على دقته .
إذا تم إستخدام محول ADC من نوع 10-bit يكون عدد القيم الرقمية المتاحة هى 2 أس 10 أى 1024, وللمدى الكامل للدخل التناظرى الذى يتغير من 0 إلى 10V تكون خطوة الخانة الرقمية الواحدة تناظر تغيير فى الدخل التناظرى قيمته10/1023 V أو خرج قدره 0.01 V. 
وإذا كان المحول ADC من نوع 12-bit يكون عدد القيم الرقمية الممكنه هى 2 أس 12 أى 4096, وللمدى الكامل للدخل التناظرى الذى يتغير من 0 إلى 10V تكون خطوة الخانة الرقمية الواحدة تناظر تغيير فى الدخل التناظرى قيمته10/4095 V أو خرج قدره 2.4 mV. 
وعموما تكون دقة المحول ADC من نوع n-bit هى 1/(2n – 1) .
وفيما يلى توضيح لعمل محول ADC نوع 8-bit عندما يكون الدخل التناظرى فى المدى من 0 إلى 10V : 





لتوضيح ما ورد أعلاه نعتبر إستخدام الثرموكابل كحساس مع المتحكم PLC ويعطى خرج 0.5 mV لكل درجة مئوية .
ما هى الدقة التى سوف يعمل بها المتحكم PLC على تشغيل جهاز خرج إذا كان الثرموكابل موصل إلى مدخل تناظرى ذات مدى 0 إلى 10V d.c والمحول ADC من النوع 10-bit ؟
بإستخدام محول 10-bit يكون عدد الخانات التى تغطى المدى من 0 إلى 10V هى 210 = 1024 bits . ويكون التغير المناظر لخانة واحدة هو 10/1023 V أو حوالى 0.01 V أى 10 mV . ومن ثم تكون الدقة التى سوف يتعرف بها المتحكم PLC على الدخل من الثرموكابل هى ±5 mV أو ±10oC .

4-1-2 وحدات الخرج 
*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*4-1-2 وحدات الخرج 

عندما تمد وحدة الخرج جهاز الخرج بالتيار تسمى مصدر sourcing كما فى الشكل (4-6-أ) و عندما يمد جهاز الخرج وحدة الخرج بالتيار تسمى مصب sinking كما فى الشكل (4-6-ب) .وغالبا ما تستخدم وحدات الدخل المصب للربط مع المعدات الإلكترونية ويستخدم وحدات خرج مصدرللربط مع الملفات solenoids .





وحدات الخرج قد تكون :  بريلاى أو بترانزستور أو بترياك . الشكل (4-7) يبين الاشكال الأساسية  لوحدات الخرج بالريلاى والشكل (4-8) يبين وحدات الخرج بالترانزستور والشكل  (4-9) يبين وحدات الخرج بالترياك.






**4-1-2 وحدات الخرج 

عندما تمد وحدة الخرج جهاز الخرج بالتيار تسمى مصدر sourcing كما فى الشكل (4-6-أ) و عندما يمد جهاز الخرج وحدة الخرج بالتيار تسمى مصب sinking كما فى الشكل (4-6-ب) .وغالبا ما تستخدم وحدات الدخل المصب للربط مع المعدات الإلكترونية ويستخدم وحدات خرج مصدرللربط مع الملفات solenoids .





وحدات الخرج قد تكون :  بريلاى أو بترانزستور أو بترياك . الشكل (4-7) يبين الاشكال الأساسية  لوحدات الخرج بالريلاى والشكل (4-8) يبين وحدات الخرج بالترانزستور والشكل  (4-9) يبين وحدات الخرج بالترياك.








وغالبا ما نحتاج إلى مخارج تناظرية ويمكن الحصول عليها بإمداد قناة الخرج بمحول من رقمى إلى تناظرى DAC .الدخل إلى المحول هو تتابع (تسلسل) من الخانات مع كل خانة على طول خط موازى.
الشكل (4-10) يبين الوظسفة الأساسيى للمحول . 
الإدخال إلى المحول هو تسلسل بت مع كل بت على طول خط مواز.




الخانة بالخط رقم 0 تعطى نبضة خرج بأرتفاع بحجم معين .
الخانة بالخط رقم 1 تعطى نبضة خرج بأرتفاع ضعف نبضة الخط رقم 0 .
الخانة بالخط رقم 2 تعطى نبضة خرج بأرتفاع ضعف نبضة الخط رقم 1 .
الخانة بالخط رقم 3 تعطى نبضة خرج بأرتفاع ضعف نبضة الخط رقم 2 .
وهكذا .
جميع المخارج تضاف (تجمع) معا لاعطاء نسخة تناظرية من الدخل الرقمى .
عندما يتغير الدخل الرقمى يتغير الخرج التناظرى يشكل درجات ويتغير الجهد بالتغيرات المصاحبة بكل خانة .
على سبيل المثال إذا كان لدينا محول 8 بت عندئذ يكون الخرج مكون من قيم لعدد 28 = 256 خطوة تناظرية. 
نفترض أنه تم تحديد مدى الخرج ليكون 10 V d.c . عندئذ فإن الخانة الواحدة تعطى تغيير قدره 10/255V أو 0.04 V ونحصل على :




وعادة يتم توفير وحدات الخرج بعدد من المخارج ،على سبيل المثال : 4 to 20 mA و 0 to +5 V d.c و 0 to +10 V d.c. حيث يمكن إختيار نوع الخرج المطلوب عن طريق مفاتيح بالوحدة . 

عموما يكون للوحدات نوعين  من المخارج , النوع الأول يكون جميع المخارج من الوحدة لها جهد تغذية مشترك  والنوع الثانى يكون لكل خرج جهد تغذيته الخاص به . الشكل (4 -11) يبين  المبادئ الأساسية لهذين الشكلين من أشكال المخارج .




4-2 تكييف (تهيئة) الإشارة Signal conditioning* 





*

وغالبا ما نحتاج إلى مخارج تناظرية ويمكن الحصول عليها بإمداد قناة الخرج بمحول من رقمى إلى تناظرى DAC .الدخل إلى المحول هو تتابع (تسلسل) من الخانات مع كل خانة على طول خط موازى.
الشكل (4-10) يبين الوظسفة الأساسيى للمحول . 
الإدخال إلى المحول هو تسلسل بت مع كل بت على طول خط مواز.




الخانة بالخط رقم 0 تعطى نبضة خرج بأرتفاع بحجم معين .
الخانة بالخط رقم 1 تعطى نبضة خرج بأرتفاع ضعف نبضة الخط رقم 0 .
الخانة بالخط رقم 2 تعطى نبضة خرج بأرتفاع ضعف نبضة الخط رقم 1 .
الخانة بالخط رقم 3 تعطى نبضة خرج بأرتفاع ضعف نبضة الخط رقم 2 .
وهكذا .
جميع المخارج تضاف (تجمع) معا لاعطاء نسخة تناظرية من الدخل الرقمى .
عندما يتغير الدخل الرقمى يتغير الخرج التناظرى يشكل درجات ويتغير الجهد بالتغيرات المصاحبة بكل خانة .
على سبيل المثال إذا كان لدينا محول 8 بت عندئذ يكون الخرج مكون من قيم لعدد 28 = 256 خطوة تناظرية. 
نفترض أنه تم تحديد مدى الخرج ليكون 10 V d.c . عندئذ فإن الخانة الواحدة تعطى تغيير قدره 10/255V أو 0.04 V ونحصل على :




وعادة يتم توفير وحدات الخرج بعدد من المخارج ،على سبيل المثال : 4 to 20 mA و 0 to +5 V d.c و 0 to +10 V d.c. حيث يمكن إختيار نوع الخرج المطلوب عن طريق مفاتيح بالوحدة . 

عموما يكون للوحدات نوعين  من المخارج , النوع الأول يكون جميع المخارج من الوحدة لها جهد تغذية مشترك  والنوع الثانى يكون لكل خرج جهد تغذيته الخاص به . الشكل (4 -11) يبين  المبادئ الأساسية لهذين الشكلين من أشكال المخارج .




4-2 تكييف (تهيئة) الإشارة Signal conditioning*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*4-2 تكييف (تهيئة) الإشارة Signal conditioning

عند توصيل أجهزة الاستشعار  التي تولد إشارات رقمية أو منفصلة إلى وحدة الإدخال لابد من إتخاذ الحيطة  والحذر لضمان مستويات الجهد المناسبة .
يوجد العديد من أجهزة  الإستشعار الى تولد إشارات تناظرية وللتعامل مع القنوات المختلفة يستخدم  دوائر تكييف (تهيئة) لتحويلها جميعا إلى إشارات تناظرية قياسية ليمكن  إستخدامها بمحولات ADC المتاحة.
الشكل ( 4-12 ) يوضح الطريقة المشتركة القياسية لتحويل الإشارة التناظرية كتيار فى المدى 4 to 20 Ma
حيث يمر هذا التيار فى مقاومة 250 أوم فيعطى إشارة دخل فى المدى 1 إلى 5V , على سبيل المثال فإن الحساس المستخدم لمراقبة مستوى السائل و مدى الارتفاع من 0 ألى 1m وعند مستوى الصفر يكون التيار
4 mA بينما عند مستوى 1m يكون التيار 20 mA . 
إستخدام 4 مللي أمبير  لتمثيل الحد المنخفض للمدى التناظرى يخدم غرض التمييز بين حالتين : حالة  مايبين الحساس الصفر وحالة عدم عمل الحساس حيث يكون التيار 0 mA . علاوة على أن التيار 4mA غالبا ما يكون مناسبا لعمل الحساس وعدم الحاجة إلى مصدر تغذية منفصل . 



يمكن إستخدام مجزىء (مقسم) جهد كما فى الشكل (4-13) لتخفيض جهد الحساس الى المستوى المطلوب ويكون جهد الخرج Vout : 





يمكن إستخدام المكبرات لزيادة مستوى الجهد , الشكل (4-14) يبين الدائرة الأساسية التت تستخدم مكبر العمليات 741 كمكبر عاكس (الشكل أ ) أو كمكبر غير عاكس (الشكل ب) . 
للمكبر العاكس يكون الخرج Vout


**** 
وللمكبر الغير عاكس يكون 




** 
** 

غالبا ما نحتاج إلى مكبر فرق differential amplifier لتكبير الفرق بين جهدى دخلين . مثال لذلك عند اشتخدام حساس قياس إجهاد strain gauge وتوصيله  على شكل قنطرة هويستون ويكون الخرج هو الفرق بين جهدين . أو عند إستخدام  ثرموكابل حيث يكون فرق الجهد بين الوصلة البالردة والوصلة الساخنة .
الشكل ( 4-14) يبين الشكل الاساسى لدائرة مكبر العمليات المستخدمة فى هذا الغرض .
جهد الخرج Vout يكون 






الشكل (4-16) يبين طريقة تكييف الإشارة عند إستخدام حساس مقياس أجهاد . 
كمثال لاستخدام تكييف الإشارة ، ويبين الشكل 4.16الترتيب التي يمكن استخدامها لقياس الضغط الاستشعار.
يوصل الحساس فى قنطرة هويستون ويتم تكبير جهد الفرق لعدم الإتزان بمكبر فرق قبل أن يتم توصيله إلى محول ADC وهو جزء من وحدة دخل المتحكم .

*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*نكمل الفصل الخامس المرة القادمة بعون الله*

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

يسلمو امجاد ع المضوع 

ان شاء الله راح اكون 

واحده من طالباتك 

بانتطار جديدك

----------


## دموع الغصون

مجهود رائع 
مشكور على المتابعة المميزة و الاسلوب الشيق 
أتمنى الفائدة للجميع

----------


## shams spring

*اكتر من رائع 

وان شاء الله الكل بستفيد 

الله يعطيكي الف عافية يا رب ^_^*

----------

